# Lepicol



## Hilly1981 (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried Lepicol for IBS-D? how did you find it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Based on ingredients.Psyllium Fiber: Sometimes helps IBS-D sometimes makes it worse. If you do not tolerate your gas well, you may find it makes you too gassy.FOS: While in theory it makes you grow prebiotics better in there, many find it makes them too gassy as other gas producing bacteria will eat it just as easily and they make gas when they eat carbs.Probiotics: Reasonable mix of probiotics, can't find the colony count easily on line, so don't know if it is a reasonable amount.Some version on the sale site had Digestive Enzymes: Standard enzymes with some herbs that may help. Didn't seem to have pancreatin which is the most helpful of the digestive enzymes but had the standard plant based ones that most people use, but don't seem to work as well as ones with pancreatin added. (but I didn't check all the products, they may have one with pancreatin).


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

I tried it once-just a few months ago. Once was enough-made me worse.


----------

